# Time switch



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey GUYS do i was Doing this time switch and I was wondering if I'm missing something it seems the clock disc doesn't rotate at all but it looks basically I'm supposed to connect this to a photocell where the photocell will activate some outlets for some lighting plants and basically the time switch will deactivated at certain Time. 
I looks like the neutral is the reason it doesn't work
HELP


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Without even trying to figure out what's going on here, I'd say Step 1 is not tightening the terminals onto the conductor insulation.


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

line/load mixed up? no voltage?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you stripping those wires with a butter knife?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Why the hell is the insulation around the terminal?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

It's stranded. He did the strip but leave a length of insulation on the end technique.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

This has got to be a joke. Nobody is that stupid.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

electric meter the hell out of it. Report back.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Be nice, at least he left bunny ears.


----------

